# Coffee in my brisket dry rub....



## xtexan (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry guys i'm going "postal" today....

Do you guys ever use coffee in any of your beef rubs. I always use it as the MAIN ingredient in my dry rub for brisket and it truly is THE BOMB. When I first heard of this years ago I thought YUK! But it is great and I never use any other rub for beef.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 2, 2008)

Xtexan.

I've heard of this before but not tried it myself, though I hear its qiute good. Do you have a full recipe fr a coffee rub that you're willing to share? I've got a chuckie and a brisket in the freezer I'd like to try it on.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## lee forst (Feb 2, 2008)

Coffee is a staple in my rubs.  I put just enough in to see a few specks of it throughout the rub.  People would never know it, but it does add a nice touch, especially on beef.


----------



## goat (Feb 3, 2008)

I usually put a little coffee in my bbq sauce.


----------



## jaynik (Feb 3, 2008)

This sounded like a good idea, so I rubbed a small chuck with some spices and mixed in some coffee grounds.  I have it on the smoker now, so will tell you how I like it!


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds great! I make a barbecue sauce with VERY strong coffee. Great stuff. Share your rub recipie with us would you?


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 3, 2008)

Love the smell of coffee....but hate the taste.
For those who do like it I am sure it would be great.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 3, 2008)

Installing coffee in my brisket rubs brought my scores up.


----------



## xtexan (Feb 3, 2008)

My wife also loves the smell of coffee but hates the taste. She loves the brisket as you cannot taste the coffee.


----------



## xtexan (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry guys I promised the "Boss" that I wouldnt share the exact recipe for business reasons but in a nut shell:

Coffee (fresh grounds not used)
Garlic Powder
Sea Salt 
Course Ground Black Pepper
Onion Powder 
Chili Powder
A little brown sugar
Cocoa (unsweetened)

You guys always help me and I am more than willing to help in any way that I can. But a promise is a promise....and it is waaaayyy to cold to sleep outside right now LOL


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Did a quick search and came up with these if you are interested, the last one is a coffee bbq sauce.

Coffee Rub*
. 3 teaspoons of coffee grounds 
. 1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder 
. 1/4 teaspoon of paprika 
. 1/8 teaspoon of cayenne 
. 1 teaspoon of salt 
. 1/2 teaspoon of black pepper 
. 1/2 teaspoon of parsley flakes 

To make the coffee rub, mix all of the above ingredients and rub them throughly into your meat. Allow you meat to stand for at least an hour before cooking. 


*Coffee Crusted Beef Tenderloin*
This is a great coffee rub beef recipe that is complex in taste and yet very simple to make. The spicy coffee rub that is used in this recipe wakes up the beef tenderloin and gives it a crunchy crust and is just the thing to impress your dinner guests. 

1 2 pound beef tenderloin that has been trimmed of fat

*For the coffee spice rub:*
1/4 cup of finely ground coffee beans 
1/4 cup of brown sugar
2 tablespoons of chili powder
2 tablespoons of paprika
1 teaspoons of ground sage
1 teaspoon of onion powder
1/4 teaspoon of cayenne
1 Red onion, quartered

Be sure to remove the meat from the refrigerator at least one hour before cooking. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Fold over the thinnest end of the beef and tie with string. Mix together all the coffee rub ingredients in a bowl and rub generously over the meat. Allow to stand for 15 minutes and repeat. Place the meat into a roasting tin and surround it with the red onions. Do not cover. Place in the oven and roast for 30 to 40 minutes. 

*Coffee Rubbed Grilled Steaks*
This is another excellent coffee rub beef recipe and is also very simple to make and tastes delicious.

2 steaks for grilling

*For the coffee rub:*
1 tablespoon of freshly ground coffee beans
1 ½ teaspoons of kosher salt
1 ½ teaspoons of brown sugar
1 teaspoon of black pepper

In a bowl mix together all the ingredients for the coffee rub. Rub into your steaks and allow to stand for 10 minutes. Then simply, grill the steaks to your liking and serve. 

*Rub Ingredients*
¼ cup of chili powder 
¼ cup of finely ground espresso 
2 tablespoons of paprika 
2 tablespoons of dark brown sugar 
1 tablespoon of dry mustard 
1 tablespoon of kosher salt 
1 tablespoon of ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon of ground coriander 
1 tablespoon of dried oregano 
2 teaspoons of ground ginger 
2 teaspoons of chili powder 

Combine all the rub ingredients in a bowl and mix thoroughly. Rub the coffee rub into the steak and cook to the desired doneness. 

*Pork with Coffee Rub and Mango Salsa* 

*Coffee & Brown Sugar Rub Recipe*
¼ cup of finely ground espresso beans 
¼ cup of firmly packed dark brown sugar 
6 to 8 cloves of garlic, chopped 
2 to 3 teaspoons of grated fresh ginger
3 to 4 teaspoons of ground cardamom 
Salt and pepper to taste 

*Mango Salsa: *
1 large mango, peeled, seeded and diced 
1 small red bell pepper, cored, seeded and diced 
1 small jalapeno chili pepper, cored, seeded and minced
¼ cup of diced red onion 
2 tablespoons of minced fresh cilantro 
1 to 2 tablespoons of fresh lime juice 
Dash of Tabasco sauce 

1 1 ½ pound pork tenderloin 
Combine all the ingredients for the coffee rub together in a medium bowl and mix well. In another medium bowl mix together the ingredients for the salsa. This can be served immediately or refrigerated for up to a day. Take your pork and cover both sides with the coffee rub. Cover and refrigerate for 4 hours or overnight for more flavor. The pork can be roasted or grilled depending on how you like it. For roasting preheat the oven to 450 degrees F and cook until the meat is tender or the way you like it. Serve with the mango salsa.
It sounds weird, doesn't it? But one thing is for sure; it sure tastes good, especially if you love the taste of coffee. Below you will find a simple coffee barbecue sauce recipe that you can try on your own. 

. ½ cup of brewed espresso. (You can use any type of strong, dark coffee you desire.) 
. 1 cup of ketchup.
. ½ cup of light brown sugar.
. ½ a cup of cider vinegar.
. 1 onion, or one cup of finely chopped onion.
. 2 cloves of garlic. Make sure they are peeled and crushed.
. 3 hot chili peppers. They can be any type, such as jalapeno, or something stronger.
. 2 tablespoons of hot dry mustard, mixed with one tablespoon of warm water.
. 2 tablespoons of Worcestershire sauce.
. 2 tablespoons of chili powder
. 2 tablespoons of ground cumin

Next you can put all of the ingredients in a small pot and while stirring, bring to a simmer over medium heat. Once the sauce has been brought to a simmer, lower the heat, and let simmer for about 20 minutes. 

When the sauce has finished simmering, remove the pot from the heat and let cool. Once the sauce is cool, you can puree it in a blender. The recipe should yield close to 3 cups of barbecue sauce.


----------



## xtexan (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice Gooose53 you just gave me some ideas!!!


----------



## qundoy (Feb 24, 2013)

following is a contaning rub i like to use on beef, I am new here and was poking around, i just put a rack of beef back ribs on the cooker with this rub

Coffee Cardamom Rub

1/2 cup ground coffee

1/2 cup kosher salt

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup paprika

1/3 cup garlic powder

2T ground cardamom

2T ginger

1/2 cup oil to make thick paste, this is enough to coat a brisket in the 20 plus lbs range. I also store the dry mix in a glass jar in the freezer and use as needed for smaller cooks like today.

Good to be here, hope you will enjoy the rub.


----------

